# Sandra Harrison from "Blood of Dracula"



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

"I love "B" movies!"
Here's a little known kit from Kenny Parrish at Six String Productions, sculpted by Joe Laudati. The kit didn't come with a nameplate...so I made one. The casting was as close to perfect as you can get! She stands a little too much "upright" for me, so to make her look like she is "lunging" toward her victim, I grown-down part of her torso...where the top and bottom pieces meet...before pinning her together.
This one will go nicely with my Mad Labs "I Was A Teenage Frankenstein" and GeoMetric's "I Was A Teenage Werewolf". Geo's Teenage Werewolf is pretty hard to find, but Kenny has a nice one sculpted by Randy Lambert.





Thanks for looking!
Phil K


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice! Superb work on an offbeat model. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A female Nosferatu.Pretty freaky and impressive.Good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Dang, rhino', how do you manage to knock these gems out so fast?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Dang, rhino', how do you manage to knock these gems out so fast?


Maybe he's been storing them up to blow us away at one big moment. Great job on this lady vamp Rhino. I don't think I ever saw this movie. She looks like a 50s bobbie soxer girl who got vampirized.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Very nice again. She look scary!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

rkoenn said:


> Maybe he's been storing them up to blow us away at one big moment...She looks like a 50s bobbie soxer girl who got vampirized.


Or he's got accommodating parents with a big basement. I haven't seen the movie in years, RK, but you summarized the character IIR[her]C. _Blood of Dracula_ (1957) is one of those films you hear about for years, is way up on your "must see" movie list, and then turns out to be a letdown when you finally do see it.

For me, Boris Karloff's _The Ghoul_ (1933) and the 1935 version of _She_ both fit that category.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Mark McGovern said:


> Dang, rhino', how do you manage to knock these gems out so fast?


Even though I live in a somewhat moderate climate (the Oregon coast) I spend late spring thru early fall building and primering figures, when I can "make a mess" (grinding, sanding, drilling) out in the garage when it's not so cold and damp. Then over the winter (when it is cold and damp) I paint the figures in the warmth and comfort of my "man-cave" hobby room.

Phil K


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cool and a great paint job!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## lewi55555 (Feb 22, 2012)

wow v.nice


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Niiiiice, Phil! ...and sorry to say, Mark me lad, this is one of my guilty pleasures...


----------

